# Erotikseite im Internet



## Revo007 (23. März 2008)

Hallo,
wie die Überschrift schon aussagt, geht es um eine Erotikseite im Internet. Ich habe die Idee solch eine Seite im Internet zu erstellen. Es ist eigentlich ein ganz einfaches Prinzip, der Kunde bekommt für einen bestimmten Zeitraum durch einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort Zugang zu erotischen Bildern und muss dafür einen bestimmten Betrag bezahlen. Die Bezahlung soll über ein Programm wie Inet-Cash ablaufen. Der Aufbau und die Models dafür sind bereits organisiert. Einen Jugenschutz werde ich nicht brauchen, da keine Bilder zu sehen sind, worauf man Genitalien erkennen kann. Ich habe mir einige Einträge hier im Forum durch gelesen und mich prommt angemeldet,da hier sehr viele nützliche Tipps geben und ihr Wissen verbreiten.

Meine Fragen sind:
-Was für ein Gewerbe müsste ich anmelden?(Welches wäre am sinnvollsten?)
-Wieviel würde es ca. kosten?
-Muss ich mich selber beim Finzanzamt anmelden oder passiert das automatisch durch die Anmeldung des Gewerbes?
-Ich habe bereits einen Job,möchte diesen aber nicht aufgeben,damit ich die finanzielle Sicherheit habe,kann ich beides machen?
-Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bezahlsysthemen im Internet?(Mit welchen und welches war das beste?)


Ich bedanke mich schon mal ganz herzlich über Tipps und Wissen.


----------



## plombi (25. März 2008)

Hallo Revo007
Das ist nicht ganz so einfach zu beantworten!
Ich selbst bin Adult Webmaster schon länger!
Da müssten noch einige Sachen berücksichtigt werden!
Aber ich glaube nicht dass du hier ganz richtig bist!
Ich bin bereit mit dir das durch zusprechen!
Schreibe ganz einfach ein e-Mail oder über Skype 
Bis bald Plombi


----------



## Revo007 (25. März 2008)

^Hallo Plombi, kannst du mir bitte deine Email-Adresse zukommen lassen? Ich habe hier versucht dir eine Nachricht zu senden,aber bekomme es nicht gebacken^^.Danke für deine Antwort und wäre sehr nett wenn du mir helfen würdest und mich genau aufklärst über alles.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## plombi (25. März 2008)

Hallo Revo007
Du musst ja nur Plombi anklicken und danach deine Nachricht Schreiben!
Danke!
Plombi


----------



## stain (26. März 2008)

plombi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Revo007
> Das ist nicht ganz so einfach zu beantworten!
> Ich selbst bin Adult Webmaster schon länger!
> Da müssten noch einige Sachen berücksichtigt werden!
> ...



Warum redet ihr nicht hier im Forum darüber? Einige Laute würde es sicherlich interessieren, wie sowas denn gemacht wird. Und ob das ganze über E-Mail oder über Tutorials.de abläuft ist doch eigentlich auch egal.


----------



## plombi (26. März 2008)

Hallo
Da ich jetzt schon mehrere Anfragen bekommen habe, will ich euch ein paar wichtige dinge sagen bevor ich dieses jedem einzelnem Schreibe. Ja ich Helfe jedem! Aber schaut doch das ihr wenigstens bei eurer Anfrage einige Infos zu Verfügung stellt! Denn der Erotik bereich ist nicht ganz einfach und vielseitig! Habe aber hier reichlich Ahnung wie man was macht oder was man besser so nicht macht usw.! 
Hier mal grundsätzliches das was ich von euch an Infos brauche um euch wirklich weiter Helfen zu können!
1.	was für eine Seite wollt ihr betreiben. Eigener Inhalt oder gekauft, gemietet oder eingebunden von einem Anbieter!
2.	auf welcher Domain- Endung (.de .com usw.) soll der Inhalt gezeigt werden? 
3.	will’s du oder kann den Inhalt als Privatmann oder als Firma anbieten. Hängt von verschiedenen Faktoren ab ist aber einfach zuklären
4.	welcher Inhalt soll meine Webseite haben? Live-Streaming, Videos, Bilder oder eine Mischung des ganzen. 
5.	welche Jugendschutz Bestimmungen muss ich unbedingt einhalten! Dieses ist nicht zu vernachlässigen! Da im Erotik-Web auftritt viele fallen verborgen sind! Das richtet sich wieder am Inhalt einer Seite.
6.	Zahlungssystemen! Auch hier gilt höchste Sorgfalt zu bewahren! Sobald man weis was für ein Inhalt die Seite hat kann man das Abrechnungs-System abgrenzen. Es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten und auch Anbieter die das übernehmen. Aber im Erotik bereich tummeln sich auch Anbieter die man besser meiden sollte!
Das sind mal einige Punkte die ich wissen sollte um mir ein genaueres Bild vom vorhaben zu machen. 
Noch eine Anmerkung von mir! Ich mache dieses denn nur persönlich ohne finanzielle Interessen! Auch möchte ich darauf hinweisen das niemanden Denkt! So jetzt habe ich eine Erotik Seite Online und werde jetzt viel Geld verdienen! Ja man kann gutes Geld verdienen aber der Weg ist nicht so einfach wie es manche sich vorstellen da gehört doch etwas wissen und Erfahrung dazu! Wie der richtige Aufbau einer Seite (gebt einfach mal „Erotik“ bei Google ein da kommen denn so 65 Millionen Erotik-Seiten) so das ihr auch in den Suchmaschinen gefunden werdet! 
Also wer Hilfe braucht meldet sich einfach bei mir!
Euer Plombi


----------



## schutzgeist (30. April 2008)

Revo007 hat gesagt.:


> Einen Jugenschutz werde ich nicht brauchen, da keine Bilder zu sehen sind, worauf man Genitalien erkennen kann.




ich kenn mich da ja nicht wirklich aus..  aber wer zahlt für Bilder, auf denen eh nix zu sehen ist


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. April 2008)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> ich kenn mich da ja nicht wirklich aus..  aber wer zahlt für Bilder, auf denen eh nix zu sehen ist



Mir fallen da spontan 2 Seiten ein die damit richtig gut Geld machen.
Sprich, genug das davon das Modell und der Betreiber gut leben können....


----------



## schutzgeist (30. April 2008)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Mir fallen da spontan 2 Seiten ein die damit richtig gut Geld machen.
> Sprich, genug das davon das Modell und der Betreiber gut leben können....



wie gesagt, ich kenn mich ja nicht aus


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Mai 2008)

schutzgeist hat gesagt.:


> wie gesagt, ich kenn mich ja nicht aus


Deswegen ja die Info


----------



## caramba12321 (27. Juni 2008)

obs noch in den Zeiten von youp*rn und co sinn macht eine erotikseite zu eröffnen wage ich in Frage zu stellen. Ich glaube der Markt ist bereits so abgegriffen, dass du da ohne weiteres nichts mehr wirst. Es gibt ja unzählige Seiten, wo du bereits kostenlosen Zugriff auf pornografischen Inhalt hast und die sich nur durch Werbung finanzieren. Sowas ist natürlich auf dem deutschen Markt nicht legal realisierbar, da nach deutschem Gesetz eine komplexere Altersprüfung vorgeschrieben wird. In Amerika reicht ja lediglich das bestätigen eines Buttons 

Also überleg dir die Sache 2 mal. Denk dran, du brauchst auf jedenfall einen guten Rechtsbeistand, der dich im Jugenschutzgesetz absichert und denk auch daran, was mir an solchen Sachen persönlich wichtig ist, du bist Dreck für die Gesellschaft wenn du in einem solchen Business arbeitest.


----------



## Nullahnung79 (17. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich habe da auch mal ne Frage!! Ich würde gerne eine Escort und Begleitagentur Internetseite erstellen lassen. Jetzt meine Frage, was für Richtlinien muß ich da einhalten? Auf dieser Seite sollen erotische aber nicht zu Freizügige Fotos der Damen veröffentlicht werde!! Wie ist das mit dem Jugenschutzgesetz? Was muß im Impressum rein? Was für ein Gewerbe muß ich da anmelden?! Es gibt soviele Seiten im Netz die alle anders aufgebaut sind!!
Ist es besser wenn es eine com, de oder net Domain ist? 
Ein Bekannter von mir hat schon eine Seite im Eventbereich und bekommt von seinen Mitbewerben Abmahungnen wegen jedem !! Z.b hat er ein Video von einer Veranstaltung auf seiner Seite und bekommt ne Abmahnung wegen der Gema oder das Impressum war nicht richtig ausgefühlt usw. Wäre nett wenn man mir helfen könnet.

Lg


----------



## Ex1tus (20. Oktober 2008)

Kaum steht da "Erotik"...zack! Über 1000 Hits .


----------



## John-Deere (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
dieser Thread ist schon recht alt.
Ist aus den Vorhaben hier etwas geworden?
Wäre nett was zu lesen.

Netter Gruß
John Deere
Schleswig-Holstein
---------------------------------------------------------------
Webcam-Cache in 25355 Barmstedt
http://www.john-deere.lima-city.de/Webcam


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



John-Deere hat gesagt.:


> Ist aus den Vorhaben hier etwas geworden?


Die Antwort wird Dir wohl niemand geben können, denn der Threadersteller war hier gerade mal 3 Tage aktiv.
Er hat also noch nichtmal seinen eigenen Thread zuende verfolgt..... und wird es wohl auch kaum noch machen. 

Ohne mir jetzt den Thread durchzulesen.....
Man kann mit Erotik im Internet Geld verdienen..... wenn man das nötige Kapital dazu hat.
Oder was glaubt Du warum es noch Seiten gibt, die noch immer Leben obwohl sie nicht kostenlos sind?! 
Ein kleiner Fisch hat da keine Chance..... da muss schon was grosses her..... und das kostet halt entsprechend Geld

Abgesehen davon, wollte der Threadersteller ja keine Genitalien anzeigen lassen.
Und für sowas soll man bezahlen?
Sorry, da muss ich ganz laut lachen..... wo es doch genug Hardcoreseiten gibt, die kostenlos sind. 
"Oben ohne" Seiten findent man da erst recht.

Früher, als Dialer noch "in" waren, konnte man damit zumindest ein kleines "Taschengeld" verdienen..... mehr aber auch nicht.
Heute haben wir DSL, wer soll da noch Dialer benutzen?

Ziehe was grosses auf, mit Darstellern die die volle Acktion zeigen, live und in Farbe, dann kannst Du u.U. noch Geld damit machen.
Egal ob Bilder, Videos oder nur kurze Clips, man findet für jeden "Geschmack" das passende zu Hauf an jeder Ecke.
Bei Live sieht es da schon wieder anders aus (auch wenn man es kostenlos finden kann ), Du musst halt nur das richtige "Programm" anbieten.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## DieEine (8. Januar 2020)

hallö  so alt das hier auch ist, ich hab Plombi eben angeschrieben, die Idee der Erotik Seite habe ich auch - und kam nicht weit. Bin gespannt


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Februar 2020)

DieEine hat gesagt.:


> hallö  so alt das hier auch ist, ich hab Plombi eben angeschrieben, die Idee der Erotik Seite habe ich auch - und kam nicht weit. Bin gespannt


Glaubst du wirklich, dass da eine Antwort kommt?

Also rein technisch ist das ja super easy, wenn man die entsprechenden Inhalte hat. Einfach WordPress mit einem ordentlichen Membership-Plugin, optisch ein bisschen auf die Zielgruppe anpassen und gut.

Was die rechtlich relevanten Dinge angeht, da würde ich mich auf keine Info aus einem Forum oder von sonstwo aus dem Netz verlassen. Wenn man online Geld verdienen will, und dann noch in der Erotik-Branche, dann ist wohl ein Anwalt unerlässlich. Such dir einen, dem du vertraust, der kann dich dann auch von Anfang bis Ende begleiten und beraten. Safety First!


----------

